# Help i.d.’ng this one



## KingSized HD (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I  bought this some time ago but there’s no headbadge. Looks like a Shelby sprocket but I’m not sure. The front hub is a blackout ND so maybe wartime era? I’m including a pic of a similar looking Shelby Flyer but it has brake calipers and a different stem. Maybe just an idea of the era based on the parts would help too. I like the stem shape. 

**Just realized I can try to date the Morrow hub, I’ll check that later.


----------



## kreika (Jul 11, 2018)

Maybe Shelby Supreme @slick might know?


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheesh my pics are enormous!! WOW, they look like they should be on Macro Monday!


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2018)

-----

Good observation on the black finish New Departure hub!  

Have seen similar black finish plumbing fittings made during the wartime austerity regime.

Since the U.S. entered the war in late 1941 would expect austerity finish products to date from the 1942-45 period.

-----


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 13, 2018)

cool Shelby lightweight war time. I would like to ride it.


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 13, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> cool Shelby lightweight war time. I would like to ride it.



You may have any opportunity soon...


----------

